# Phanteks P400 airflow Probleme



## WhoRainZone (21. September 2017)

Falls das nicht die richtige Forenabteilung ist, entschuldige ich mich schonmal im Voraus 

Ich habe das Phanteks P400 eclipse tempered glass Gehäuse und bekomme keinen guten airflow hin...
In der front werkelt meine CoolerMaster Seidon 240 V im push betrieb mit den CM Silencio FP Lüftern. Oben 2 140er arctic, und hinten ein 120er Corsair Air Series.
Gefühlsmäßig kommt von vorne etwas zuwenig luft rein. Der Corsair schaufelt ganz gut was raus, aber die arctic bringen so gut wie nichts, selbst auf 100% kaum merkbar, wenn man die Hand drüberhält. 

Im Deckel hab ich auch schon andere probemäßig eingebaut. (Bitfenix spectre, CM silencio FP, Die von phanteks die Standard im Gehäuse dabei sind. Immer das gleiche, es macht auch kaunm einen Unterschied, ob der Staubfilter drauf ist, oder nicht.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mein Problem ausführlich genug beschrieben, und natürlich, dass hier jemand eine Lösung parat hat. 
Falls hier bilder helfen könnten, würde ich die tage mal welche hochladen...

Greetz, WhoRainZone


Ps: Mit dem Handy getippt, für Fehler wird keine Haftung übernommen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2017)

Mach doch bitte mal ein paar Fotos, das hilft. Wo siehst Du Probleme? Ist es zu laut, zu warm, was ist zu warm`Wie schnell drehen die Lüfter? etc. Mehr Infos helfen
Es scheint Dein Ziel zu sein, möglichst Orkan im Gehäuse zu haben? Oder in welchge Richtung soll optimiert werden? Hardware nehme ich an Ryzen R5 und R9-280X, also ca. 250W Abwärme?
*
Erster Ansatz:*
- Bau den Radiator nach oben und lass die Luft ausblasen, 
- Bau vorne beiden 140mm Lüfter ein und schließe mit einer Pappe den offenbleibenden Bereich, sonst wird nichts angesaugt.
- den hinteren kannst Du da lassen

Nur zur Sicherheit, Du hast diese Komponenten, 
Phanteks Eclipse P400S Tempered Glass Edition, Glasfenster schwarz/weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Air Series HD120 LED RGB High Static Pressure PWM mit LED-Steuerung, 3er-Pack Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master Silencio FP 120 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic F14 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder diese lahmen Dinger? Arctic F14 Silent Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder den kleinen Staubsauger? https://geizhals.de/arctic-bionix-f140-pwm-pst-weiss-acfan00096a-a1688662.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Anordnung vorne 2 x 140mm sowie twei Pappen oberhalb und unterhalb der beiden Lüfter, um Kurzschluss zu vermeiden.
 Die Vorderen Lüftern quirlen ansonsten nur die Luft im Gehäuse herum, saugen aber wenig an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...


----------



## 0ssi (22. September 2017)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Gefühlsmäßig kommt von vorne etwas zuwenig luft rein.


Wo genau soll die Frischluft herkommen wenn die Lufteinlässe winzig sind ?
Schau dir mal solche Gehäuse an und dann siehst du den Unterschied sofort.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wo genau soll die Frischluft herkommen wenn die Lufteinlässe winzig sind ?.


So winzig sind sie nicht. Die Öffnungen reichen bis ca. 300W Systemleistung problemlos
oben: https://pics.computerbase.de/7/1/3/3/8/21-1080.2829052797.jpg
unten: https://pics.computerbase.de/7/1/3/3/8/12-630.406161193.jpg
...


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. September 2017)

Fotos reiche ich heute Nachmittag mal nach.
Deine HW verlinkungen sind korrekt, nur Die Silencio FP sind andere. Das ist anscheinend irgendwie eine Special Edition die nur bei den Waküs dabei ist. Hatte nämlich noch 2 zusätzlich bestellt um Push/Pull zu fahren, die haben aber ganz andere Eckdaten..
Bei den arctic bin ich mir aktuell nicht sicher, hatte die noch übrig. PWM`s sind das aber nicht, also möglicherweise die lahmen Krücken? :S Die arctic BioniX sind aber mal sexy 

Das Problem ist, dass nach längerer Betriebszeit die Abwärme einfach nicht raustransportiert wird -Stichwort Hitzestau- Dann habe ich zT. im Gehäuse höhere Temps als an der CPU anliegen :S
Den Ansatz mit Radi oben hatte ich vor meiner Umrüstung zu Ryzen geplant, klappt aber wieder nicht, da der Radi mit Lüftern (wie vorher) am RAM ansteht. Dachte eigentlich, dass der Abstand reicht, habe mir extra deswegen RAMs mit möglichst wenig Aufbau gekauft (die Ballistix) Im alten System hatte ich nämlich avexir mit LED-Aufbau 

Die RPMs habe ich per Lüfterkurve (oder wie auch immer das heißt) angepasst, von der Lautstärke her hält sich alles im Rahmen, und da ich über Soundsystem zocke, ist die Lautstärke eher zweitrangig. Die Genauen Drehzahlen kann ich nach der Arbeit noch nachschauen und posten.

Da mein Voriges Gehäuse ein BitFenix Shinobi war, bin ich, was airflow angeht, doch etwas verwöhnt. Obwohl dort die Löcher im Deckel feiner Waren, kam da viel mehr Luft raus. Und da schließt sich auch wieder meine Vermutung mit "da kommt zuwenig rein" denn rein nach der Logik ist es ja so: Wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts weggenommen werden  Ob das bei Luft im Gehäuse auch zutrifft, weiß ich nicht.
Aber wie bereits gesagt, an den Lüftern im Deckel kann es "eigentlich" nicht liegen, da ich ja mehrere ausprobiert habe.

Das Problem mit der Front ist mir nun auch bewusst geworden, nur Pappen sehen halt unschön aus  müsste ich mir evtl 2 Bleche zurechtsägen oder per 3D Drucker was basteln, das Prinzip bleibt ja erstmal das gleiche, danke 

*@Ossi*
Mit meinem alten System (Fx-8120) hatte ich die Lüfter vom Radi vorne Rausblasen lassen, da mir sonst immer mein PC abgeschmiert ist (Northbridge zu heiß vermute ich). Durch die Ein/Auslässe  geht genug Luft durch. 
Das möchte ich aber nicht wieder so machen, da es a) nicht so dolle aussieht, und b) das ja nicht der Grundidee eines airflows entspricht. Mit ner Referenz Graka wäre das aber wahrscheinlich wieder kein Problem, da die "ihre" heiße Luft ja selber aus dem Gehäuse schafft 

Greetz. WhoRainZone


----------



## Narbennarr (22. September 2017)

Die Front des P400 ist nicht wirklich optimal fürn Radiator....wirst du vermutlich sehen wenn du die mal abnimmst.
Wichtig ist wie "interessierterUser " das alles übrigen Löcher verschlossen werden, sonst zieht der Radi seine eigene Abluft.


----------



## blautemple (22. September 2017)

Wie sehen denn die Temperatur der CPU und Grafikkarte aus? Wenn da alles in Ordnung ist, ist alles in Ordnung


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. September 2017)

Nach 30 Minuten Prime 
CPU: 61
Gehäuse: 72
Graka: 56 wobei die ja nicht belastet wird. Spiele Temps kann ich morgen mal noch durchgeben.
Im Idle
CPU: 30
GPU: 54
Gehäuse: 53
In wie fern die Temps stimmen kann ich nicht sagen, habs halt von HW monitor...

Hier noch Bilder von meinem System:


----------



## blautemple (22. September 2017)

Zock doch einfach ne Runde, wenn da die Temperaturen passen ist alles gut und es besteht kein Handlungsbedarf...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2017)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> CPU: 61
> Gehäuse: 72
> Graka: 56 wobei die ja nicht belastet wird. Spiele Temps kann ich morgen mal noch durchgeben.



CPU perfekt, Graka perfekt, Gehäuse???
Was meinst Du mit Gehäuse und wo gemessen?
Klassische Fehlmessung



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Im Idle
> CPU: 30
> GPU: 54
> Gehäuse: 53
> In wie fern die Temps stimmen kann ich nicht sagen, habs halt von HW monitor...


Perfekt, Oder soll "Gehäuse" der Chipsatz sein oder die Spannungswandler? Das wäre blöd, aber auch nich tragisch


----------



## KnSN (22. September 2017)

Gruß! ^^ 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit Gehäuse und wo gemessen?



Mit "Gehäuse" ist ein "Tcase"-Wert gemeint. Der Temperaturen nach ein AUXTIN(-Auxiliary Voltage Termination Input)-Wert, was für eine Nebenphase des "Voltage Regulator Module" steht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (22. September 2017)

Auch, wenn die Temps mMn etwas niedriger sein könnten, hält es sich ja noch gut im Rahmen  dachte nur, dass da vll noch was geht. 
Eine Platte aus Blech hab ich nun als Abdichtung unter dem Radi, somit wurde mir ja in dem Sinne schon geholfen  
Danke für die Antworten!

Greetz, WhoRainZone


----------

